# Is there any offline software that will transcribe a video automatically?



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I know SpeakerText can do this, but I'm wondering if there's an offline solution I can use. Right now I transcribe all my videos by hand, and it's getting tiresome, I'd love for some way to have this done automatically.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I've never used it, but there is HyperTranscribe. ($99) http://www.researchware.com/

They do have a downloadable demo.


----------

